

Coke Designs a Friendly Bottle That Can Only Be Opened by Another Bottle - philip1209
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/ad-day-coke-designs-friendly-bottle-can-only-be-opened-another-bottle-157988

======
ericleung
Why is everyone taking this commercial the wrong way? "dumb idea", "take two
bottles", etc. Doubt this is meant to be an actual product to sell. In case
you haven't been seen any Coca Cola commercials for the past years, they've
always been focused around psychologically attaching Coca Cola and
happiness/success/"good times" together.

    
    
      Why sponsor sports so much? 
      When your home team won, you had a Coke in your hand.
    
      Why so much Coca Cola marketing around Christmas? 
      Happy holidays, have a gift from a Coke-loving Santa.
    
      Why make this bottle? 
      You met your best friend because you guys me through opening a bottle together.
    

Coca Cola commercials are cute and are designed to play on human emotion.
Vending machines that need a hug before spitting out a free drink. Another
vending machine on Valentine's Day that only give out drinks to couples that
can prove they're a couple.

~~~
ballstothewalls
It would be cool if it was a product they sold though to big conference like
settings. I am sure it would be easy to "game" but I bet people would still be
thankful for the opportunity to engage strangers. Even if it would be only to
show them how to "cheat"!

------
diziet
Clearly the solution is to take two bottles yourself and open them up.

~~~
Khaine
The easier solution is to buy a pepsi instead

~~~
mikecb
Ugh, I'll take the crab juice.

------
aashishkoirala
This would be the exact opposite of "buy one get one free" as in "buy two to
get one to work". Them geniuses at Coke.

------
ryall
Beer has been doing this for years

------
asadjb
It seems like an excellent marketing idea. It might be playing on the fears
and insecurities of freshmen, but all in all I think it's a great idea that;
if it works like shown in the ad, has great potential.

To me, it seems like a good hack to the normal marketing culture. A hack if
you will...

------
foxylad
Nice ad, dumb idea. One or both bottles will squirt coke out, and unless you
were very lucky one would open but the other wouldn't - depending on which
seal breaks first.

I'd also be surprised if you couldn't open a smooth coke bottle top, but that
needs some research...

~~~
StavrosK
It looks like the top part is a seal that opens to expose the normal cap. You
need a second bottle to remove the barrier, and then it opens like a normal
coke bottle. I assume it just takes too much torque to twist by hand, but it
works fine with the added girth of the second bottle.

------
ramriot
Haters need to look closely at the add again.

The bottles are not "opened" by the action of placing two caps together and
twisting.

What appears to happen is that a spinning cap placed over the normal cap can
be forced to jam against the bottle drip ring by being pushed against a
similar cap. Twisting that, breaks the spinner and allows it to be removed. So
the drinker can now access the real cap underneath.

Still a dumb idea though!

------
adamnemecek
Now that's what I call terrible user interface design.

~~~
kylerpalmer
It's not a user interface. It's a story. There's a reason that coke has been
around for over a century and nobody has heard of you yet...

------
BrainInAJar
That looked like a college full of 30+ year olds.

~~~
atwebb
Hello fellow youths! Care to enjoy a refreshing beverage? Let's social!

------
derekp7
Somehow I get flashbacks to Back to the Future II, where Marty buys a Coke and
can't figure out how to open it. Coke is just a year early on the concept is
all.

------
ohyes
I didn't really watch the whole video because it's a coke commercial, but what
keeps me from saving the cap and using it to open future bottles?

------
shirro
And in the average male dominated technology company it takes on a whole new
meaning: "Hey guys, anyone want to touch tips with me?" [Long silence]

------
linker3000
...can only be opened by another bottle"

Or the cheap plastic gadgets coming to eBay in 10..9..

------
Zelphyr
Step 2: Babymakin'

Step 3: Profit*

* This is Coca-Cola so, lets be honest; this step has happened many times already

